
Startup Lessons Learned - semmons
http://adam.blog.heroku.com/past/2010/4/30/startup_lessons_learned/
======
swombat
If you're such a fan of the guy, you should probably learn to spell his name
right ;-)

It's "Eric Ries" not "Eric Reis".

------
JustAGeek
Has anyone found the video for Randy Komisar's talk?

I can't find it on justin tv. Isn't it available or am I just too blind?

Here's the link to Steve Blank's
talk:<http://www.justin.tv/startuplessonslearned/b/262670582>

------
ccarpenterg
"Founders believe in a vision; maximizing their personal wealth is a side-
effect, not a primary purpose. Being an entrepreneur is not a good way to make
money, even though some people strike it rich."

I think there is something wrong with that statement. Being an entrepreneur is
not a certain way to make money, but a feasible way to become rich.

~~~
aaronblohowiak
You're optimistic!

------
dave1619
I've been watching all the videos from the conference at Justin.tv. Steve
Blank's talk is excellent.

